# Big List Of Christmas Town Tunes!



## Sgt.Groove (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi everyone, it's getting close to that time of year so I decided to scour the internet for a bunch of Christmas town tunes!



Spoiler: How to read the tunes



Capital = High note
lowercase = low note
z = no note
- = continued note



The town tunes

Silent Night (ver 1)
c--dc-a-
-c--dc-a

Silent Night (ver 2)
D--ED-B-
D--ED-B-

Silent Night (ver 3)
D-ED-B--
D-ED-B--

Silent Night (ver 4)
G--AG-e-
---zzzzz

Silent Night (ver 5)
G--AG-e-
G--AG-e-

Jingle Bell Rock
CCC-BBB-
ABAe--zz

Jingle Bells (ver 1)
eee-eee-
eGcde-zz

Jingle Bells (ver 2)
eee-eee-
egc-de--

Jingle Bells (ver 3)
eee-eee-
eGc-dE--

Jingle Bells (ver 4)
GEDCG--G
GEDCA--z

Jingle Bells (ver 5)
gedcg--g
gedca--z

Deck The Halls (ver 1)
D-CB-A-G
-A-B-G-z

Deck The Halls (ver 2)
G-fe-d-c
-d-e-C-z

O Christmas Tree (ver 1)
g-c-cc-z
d-ezee-z

O Christmas Tree (ver 2)
G-CzCC-D
-EzEE-zz

O Christmas Tree (ver 3)
g-czcc-d
-ezee-zz

Ode To Joy (ver 1)
bbcddcba
ggabbaa-

Ode to Joy (ver 2)
BBCDDCBA
GGABBAA-

Ode To Joy (ver 3)
ddeffedc
bbcdd-cc

Have Yourself A Merry Christmas (ver 1)
c-e-g--c
Gfedc-d-

Have Yourself A Merry Christmas (ver 2)
g-b-d-f-
Gfedc-b-

God Rest Ye Merry Gentleman (ver 1)
d-d-A-A-
g-f-e-d-

God Rest Ye Merry Gentleman (ver 2)
EEbbagfE
DEfgab-z

God Rest Ye Merry Gentleman (ver 3)
eebbagfe
defgab-z

Good King Wencelas (ver 1)
cccdccg-
agabc-c-

Good King Wencelas (ver 2)
fffGffc-
dcdef-f-

O Come All Ye Faithful (ver 1)
GG-DGA-D
-BABCB-A

O Come All Ye Faithful (ver 2)
f-f---c-
f-G---c-

Joy To The World
C-BAG--f
e-d-c--z

We Wish You A Merry Christmas
gffedcga
dbc--Czz

I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus
c--degaC
b--ge-zz

Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer
EEEEEEDC
GE-zzzzz

The First Noel
EDC-DEFF
G-ABCBAG

Twelve Days Of Christmas
GGG-CCC-
BCDEFDE-

Christmas Is Coming
C-CDE-CC
EDEFG-zz

Here We Go A - Wassailing
EFG-CAG-
EFGGCAG-

Carol Of The Bells
C-BCA-C-
BCA-zzzz

O Come, O Come Emmanuel
AAEEEDFE
DC-zzzzz

Hark, The Herald Angel Sing
GCCBCEED
GGGFEDE-

What Child Is This
AC-DEFED
-BGABzzz

What Child Is This - Greensleeves
G--GFED-
BGABC-Az

Chestnuts Roasting Over An Opem Fire
c-C--BA-
GFEEE---

Dradel Song
dbdbdb-b
ddcba---

Jolly Old Saint Nicholas
EEEEDDD-
CCCCE---

Rudolph The Red Nosed Reindeer
de-db-G-
e-d---zz

Nightmare Before Christmas  "Whats This?"
eG-zeG-z
eGABCB-z

Christmas Time Is Here
E-CC----
AA------

Oh man, I had to manually type all that on a 3ds?

Well, if anybody knows anymore Christmas town tunes feel free to post em and I'll add em ^-^

Oh yeah, since I used mobile to type all that up I'll check this for any errors, but there shouldn't be any ?▲?


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Nov 23, 2017)

Oooo! Thanks! I know what I'm doing for a more festive town tune. (even though my town's in june..)


----------



## Strawberryllama (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks! I'll have to use one of these.


----------



## squidpops (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks a ton for this! Jingle bell rock is one of my favorite Christmas songs ever, definitely using it in town!


----------



## tesss (Nov 23, 2017)

thanks so much for these tunes!


----------



## Fuybs (Nov 23, 2017)

amazing! - thanks


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Nov 24, 2017)

Boop. I still can't find any more town tunes for Christmas •▲•


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 24, 2017)

Here I just thought of this one:

Christmas Time is Here
E-CC----
AA------

I know it's really simple but that's a good song ^^
And it might be good for modest/simple/quiet towns.


----------

